# Question about picking a cart....



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a pony/small horse who I'm working on training to pull a cart. Problem is, I don't have a cart yet! 
How do you decide on what kind of cart to use, size, etc.?
I was planning on just driving for fun, and I can't say I'm really picky about a type of cart, just so long as I can find one fairly cheap and easy to maneuver.

But how do you decide how big the cart needs to be? He's not a real small pony -- ballpark guess, I'd say he's between 13 and 14 hands tall. It's Bandit, so you can go look at his pictures on my My Barn page if it would help.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

If he is between 13 and 14 hands I would recommend a cart with 72"-76" or even 80" long shafts. Used carts can easily be found on ebay, craigslist, tacktrader.com, and other horse classifieds websites. Here are a few different types of carts. 

This is a show cart.


This is an easy entry cart.


This is a meadowbrook style cart.


Usually the bigger the wheels the smoother the cart will be. If you are looking for something cheap you will most likely find an easy entry cart.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

If you arent going to show (or show breed shows) a nice easy entry cart would work really well. Sometimes (if the cart will allow) you can get bigger tires for it... that is what I did with my easy entry. I have a easy entry and the shafts come off really easy, which allows for me to travel with it (take off shafts and put it in the back of my truck)

Like Laura mentioned used carts can be easily found on the sites she mentioned... just make sure whatever you go with you check the overall soundness out.


----------

